# Moebius Lonestar



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anybody built the Moebius Lonestar tractor? I am not a truck modeler by any means but for some strange reason this kit beckons me!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Has anybody built the Moebius Lonestar tractor? I am not a truck modeler by any means but for some strange reason this kit beckons me!


I have, here is the link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327430


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Like I said I don't normally build trucks but I think I will have to get this one if for any other reason than to support Moebius. I can't wait for their Hudson Hornet.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Get a towtruck body from revell or italeri
http://www.scalehobbyist.com/manufa...&u=10&pg=1&ppp=24&sb=stocknumber&so=a&man=itl

And you can do a dioarama-a-rama

Steve


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just ordered a Lonestar from Megahobby today. I don't know when I will build it but just looking at the detail and all the work Moebius put into this kit, I feel I had to get one to give them my support. After 50 years, this will be my first truck build ever.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Trucks are fun. get the chassis straight and plumb and you are home free.

Then you gotta get some trailers, driverfigures..a "CAT" hat

Steve


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

steve123 said:


> Trucks are fun. get the chassis straight
> 
> Steve


I went and got the AMT American LaFrance fire trucks in the past couple of months and when I put a couple of the chassis together they did not come out straight. I'm thinking the reason is because RC2 put the kits in boxes that are just too dang small and tight that and they did not let the parts cool off enough before boxing them.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, You need to check them on a flat surface and apply the hot water treatment, then tape firmly to same flat surface...then....it's still gotta be strait as you build...lol


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just got my Lonestar kit today. WOW! Simply amazing! Moebius has completely outdone themselves with this. The detail and quality of the kit rivals anything Tamiya or any other of the "mainstream" company has done. Like I said previously, I don't usually build trucks but this I will build. This kit is the reason why we should strongly support Moebius, R2 or any other small company. They are the future of this hobby.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep,... I bought this one my self, A PRE-ORDER as well, for that same reason as you did Dreadnaugh, But I DO BUILD SEMI'S !, so this was Right up my ally really. 

Still haven't started it yet,....lol.. but I have Way to many Big rigs a head of this one to worry about that fact, And SETTING ON THIS ONE AS WELL for years will do no good guys, it will be many years before it is rare enough to be worth more then we paid for it, which was Under the going price really from the company I pre-ordered it from. about $50 buck I think, no reason to pay more then that from shop on this one, Its much cheaper ON LINE.

There is Nothing wrong with Supporting small or Large hobby shops and all in this way, SO DONT GET ME WRONG ON THAT, but They get enough money from me in other ways, no reason to NOT get this on line and save 10 or 20 buck, GETTING MORE THEN ONE might not be a bad idea as well if you have the room to store them, WHO KNOWS REALLY, Might get scarce at the drop of a hat, for those of you who collect anyway.




Ian


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, recieved my Lonestar today and plan to start it after I complete my Moebius Wonder Woman. Went through the instruction sheet and examined the sprues (still bagged) and all I can say is ...... I'm speechless. This kit is so detailed it really makes you appreciate the craftsmanship that went into designing and producing it. Even if you have no interest in modeling trucks or even building this kit, buy it anyway if only to say that you own one of the finest model kits ever produced. Can't wait to see what Moebius did with the Hudson Hornet!


----------



## BiggDave51 (Dec 28, 2011)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Has anybody built the Moebius Lonestar tractor? I am not a truck modeler by any means but for some strange reason this kit beckons me!


I have recently received my Lonestar and gettign paints now, it looks to be a very detailed and wonderful kit. About time someone did a whole new tooling. Will post as I build it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a thread last summer detailing my progress building the Lonestar. Unfortunately, the kit was destroyed beyond repair from the flood due to Hurricane Irene. I thought I had it high enough to protect it but 4 feet of water and mud on the main floor took it's toll. I may attempt another one at some point but probably not in the near future.


----------

